# evan's c10 install



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

It is late and I should be sleeping, but I can't seem to make that happen right now. Just for fun I thought I'd post some pics of the install I did in my '78 Chevy c10 in July of '05.


I started with some Raammat.





























Then I cut up the dash.




















I made some boxes for the JL TR525cxi out of excessively large scrap material.




















Then put everything in the truck to see if it made noise. The amp is my Alpine MRV-F307 and the sub is a JL 10w0 in a prefab box.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

I pulled my hair out trying to get the speakers to hang under the dash with some pipe strapping.











Here are all the wires lined up nicely beside the hump in the floor. I used duct tape to hold them in place.











The new carpet went in and my clean wiring got pulled though.











Then the rest of the interior got put back into place.





























This is the only picture I have that shows the front speakers very well. I was going for stealth, and I got it, but I definitely sacrificed imaging.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

well if you were going for stealth you got it. bet your stage was LOW.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

kick panels could have been done and been done in a stealth way.


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

actually, the lower you aim, the higher your stage!


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

*Time to update.*

Here's the situation. I've got some gear sitting in my storage room that was intended for a different project, but that's been put on hold indefinitely. My truck has become my daily driver and I might as well enjoy this gear since it's here. 

Here's what I've got:
HU- Pioneer DEH-P780MP
Comps- Pioneer TS-C720PRS
Sub- JL 12w6v2
Amps- Audison LRx 4.300 & 1.400 ([email protected] or [email protected])
I want to keep things pretty low profile so there's no way I'm going to be able to use the w6. The space behind the bench is very limited and since I really want to be able to slide the bench all the way back I'm having real trouble picking which subs to use. 

I think I've got about 1.5cuft to work with. I'm thinking of doing the bottom and back out of fiberglass to use up the available space more effectively. Drivers with a depth of 4.75" or less should work. Here's my short list so far.
JBL GTO1002D *x2*
JBL GTO804 *x4* -only available in 4ohm VC so would run on 350w
Tang Band W6-1139SI *x8*
Alpine Type-S SWS-1023D *x2*
RE RE8 *x4*

I would like to keep the total for the drivers under $300.









Any thoughts?


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

I recently installed one of pioneers new slim line 12"s in a buddy's jeep and was rather impressed with it. Not monsterous output by any stretch of the imagination and didn't like a high crossover point but had pretty solid and clean output from 63hz or so on down.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

how much room is avaible on the tranny hump from the seat up towards the dash?.....Down fire W6?


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

I listened to one of those shallow mount Pioneers a few weeks ago and was pretty disappointed by the output. I've read that the Kenwood sounds nice but doesn't have much output either and that the Kicker CVT has decent output but needs huge enclosure volume for accuracy. Of all the shallow mounts I would probably be most tempted by the Tang Band WT-1427B. I just wish it was available in 2 or 8 ohms so that I could wire four of them to 2 ohms.

I was leaning away from doing a center console mostly because every one I've seen has seemed overbearing in the space and they usually stick out like a sore thumb. I guess it wouldn't hurt to try it if the consensus is that I won't be happy with multiple smaller drivers behind the seat.

Here are the measurements from the transmission hump. Sorry about the confusing diagrams.:blush:


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

awww man im excited by this install. I deffinatly have a soft spot for the 73-87's. Was my first truck and first system and willl be my NEXT truck/system

keep us updated man!


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

I love that JL 10W0, I ran one in an extended cab Chevy P-up until I sold the truck. Now I've moved it into my summer driver, an '83 Camaro Z28. I bet you'll stuggle to get something bigger in there and then not get much improvement over your old JL. Especially in that small of a cab volume.

A nice, clean install though. I like it.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

evan said:


> I listened to one of those shallow mount Pioneers a few weeks ago and was pretty disappointed by the output. I've read that the Kenwood sounds nice but doesn't have much output either and that the Kicker CVT has decent output but needs huge enclosure volume for accuracy. Of all the shallow mounts I would probably be most tempted by the Tang Band WT-1427B. I just wish it was available in 2 or 8 ohms so that I could wire four of them to 2 ohms.
> 
> I was leaning away from doing a center console mostly because every one I've seen has seemed overbearing in the space and they usually stick out like a sore thumb. I guess it wouldn't hurt to try it if the consensus is that I won't be happy with multiple smaller drivers behind the seat.
> 
> Here are the measurements from the transmission hump. Sorry about the confusing diagrams.:blush:



I think with the right design and some brain work you can get a downfiring 12" to work.....any space available under the seats if you need to borrow some space?



may not able to use the W6 but i am sure something will work.

the Fi SSD is only 6" deep.


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

I second the 10w0 vote. Just use it. Not going to see much improvement...though a Dayton high output 10" in a ported enclosure seems to get good reviews from a few members.

Sucks there isn't really much room to use under the seats...in some trucks you could probably get away with a pair of 8's tucked under the bench.

Install looks nice btw.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Deffinatly no room under the seats on those trucks. 

I swapped some 96 Silverado bucket seats into mine and opened up alott of room! Im pretty sure i measured 8 inches behind my seat (and im pretty tall). But with 1.5" of MDF, and leaving some excursion room, thats still not much.


----------



## pushin8 (Sep 26, 2006)

evan said:


> Of all the shallow mounts I would probably be most tempted by the Tang Band WT-1427B. I just wish it was available in 2 or 8 ohms so that I could wire four of them to 2 ohms.


Why not the Elemental Designs SQ10? Same as the Tang Band and available in 2 or 4 ohms.

http://www.edesignaudio.com/edv2/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=106


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

new IDQ's?
or ID if you pull the mag cover off..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

It may not have the clarity you are looking for, but what about a Kicker 8" L7?? Small, powerfull, small box... Let the 720 midbass make up for what's lacking...


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> It may not have the clarity you are looking for, but what about a Kicker 8" L7?? Small, powerfull, small box... Let the 720 midbass make up for what's lacking...


I'm running two Kicker 8"'s in my Tundra install. I was REALLY cramped for space and they were the shallowest I could find (I don't remember the model). Pushing them with a Directed Electronics 5 ch. amp. They sound good, but not great. Compared to the single JL 10", I would take the JL every time. IMHO


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

evan said:


> I listened to one of those shallow mount Pioneers a few weeks ago and was pretty disappointed by the output. I've read that the Kenwood sounds nice but doesn't have much output either and that the Kicker CVT has decent output but needs huge enclosure volume for accuracy. Of all the shallow mounts I would probably be most tempted by the Tang Band WT-1427B. I just wish it was available in 2 or 8 ohms so that I could wire four of them to 2 ohms.
> 
> I was leaning away from doing a center console mostly because every one I've seen has seemed overbearing in the space and they usually stick out like a sore thumb. I guess it wouldn't hurt to try it if the consensus is that I won't be happy with multiple smaller drivers behind the seat.
> 
> Here are the measurements from the transmission hump. Sorry about the confusing diagrams.:blush:


Is that the hump itself? Or the space left over?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Also, I helped do an install with the parking brake in the same position that yours is.... We needed room for a pair of HLCD's and ended up mounting a 4" linear actuator for the parking brake, used limit switches to stop the stroke and to actuate a few LEDs to let him know when it was on/off.... something to consider, to be able to use the kick location for mid/high...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Looking at this pic...









I see plenty of room for a 10, if not a 12... I could be off, from looking at the pic, but down OR forward firing, you could intigrate a pair of cup holders as well...


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Is that the hump itself? Or the space left over?


That is the space available above the hump.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok back to the OP, are the dimentions set in stone?? cause if they chnaged a little, much is possible...


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Did that guy ^^^ delete his account? Those dimensions are as high as the front edge of the seat to the bottom of the dash and as wide as I'd be comfortable with. I would hate to have to build it so large that it would make things uncomfortable.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Got started today. I'm sure you'll be able to tell by looking at the pictures, but I'm not the most particular about keeping the interior clean.

Removed the speakers and seat.









Took out the amp and removed the sill trim.









Carpet out. The duct tape did a good job of keeping the wires in place.


















Driver's side kick panel.









Passenger side.


















My view of the world.









After an hour and fifteen minutes of awkward work I finally had both off.



























I had know idea there would be space like there is behind those kick panel covers. The opening is about 7" wide and 4.5" deep. I never open those vents, so I'm thinking about sealing them up. *D*o you think they are too high to use for the 720 woofers?


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Close, but no cigar...  



















I'm going to have to build something behind the seats.











That means I'm going to have to figure out exactly what I'm going to do for subs.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Anybody have any idea if the 720 mids will sound any good glassed into those vent holes? I've read that they work well off axis, but that's tucked up into the dash a fair bit.


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

evan said:


> Anybody have any idea if the 720 mids will sound any good glassed into those vent holes? I've read that they work well off axis, but that's tucked up into the dash a fair bit.


Back in HS, (13 odd years ago, so keep that in mind when I quote from memory) I had a '80 C10. I used the 4x8"(?) brackets from a Scottsdale that mount in the lower back corners of the cab for 4" mids. Being behind the seat, it actually sounded decent. I don't know how well you're going to be able to seal up those vents because the inlet is just under the hood, below the windshield where your wiper motor sits in. Dirt and Debris usually fills the lower end of the kick area and made rust holes eventually.

So the potential issues you might have there are:
1. keeping the driver from breaking down due to the elements cause it'll practically be in the open air.
2. figuring out a away to seal off/properly dampen the vent area to isolate the driver. (and understand what that will do to your air vents for heating/AC)

If you solve those problems and cross the PRS mids low enough, I think they'd work fine in there.


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

FWIW -- seeing your pics makes me miss my old beater


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks. I'm thinking of using fiberglass so that the speaker will be sealed up. I've never done any glassing before so I just want to make sure it will be worth it to do all the work.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

If it were me I would go with a 10" Titanic or something that can do sub duties, yet needs a smallish enclosure. A 12" woofer would be best , but I think any woofer would be nice......and then I would go downfiring on the center hump up to the dash......where are you located? I am up to my ass in things to do, and I am feeling Fluish, which sucks (it has been great weather---70's)


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> If it were me I would go with a 10" Titanic or something that can do sub duties, yet needs a smallish enclosure. A 12" woofer would be best , but I think any woofer would be nice......and then I would go downfiring on the center hump up to the dash......where are you located? I am up to my ass in things to do, and I am feeling Fluish, which sucks (it has been great weather---70's)


... that post was kind of all over the place...

...but thanks. I'm in Saskatchewan (middle of the prairies). I think if I end up needing to build a console I would just use the 12w6v2 I've already got. The crappy thing about the Dayton subs is that the HO is really close to fitting. It's only about .5" too big. 

This afternoon while I was watching the rain fall on my truck (the reason I wasn't working on it) I almost came to the decision to use two JBL GTO1002D. Then I started leaning toward 4 RE8's again.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I would thing if you were willing to do some surgery to those kick panels, you would be setting yourself up for some SERIOUS sound... But that would require surgery.. the vent part could easily be partly sealed so you would still get venting of the cabin and you would still have lots of room for the mid... 

Are you willing to cut it up? 

As I was saying earler, if you were to make a center console, you could put your HU in the console, have some cup holders and get a decent sized sub in it... 

any thoughts of putting in buckets rather than the bench?? that would open up HUGE possibilities... you could get some killer power late model chevy buckets in those spots....


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

your truck is clean! old thread, I know... you ever finish this thing?


----------

